# MemWatcher.exe



## haroldb (May 31, 2001)

Today I updated to Norton AntiVirus 2004 and scanned my drive. It found 2 copies of a program called MemWatcher.exe that it called an "adware threat" which can run ads at startup & redirect my browser. It tried to delete the files and failed. It gave no further suggestions except to ask if I wanted to exclude them from future scans. Are they a threat? Any suggestions?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

What operating system are you running? if by any chance you are running Windows me,try disablingSystem Restore,rebooting then enabling again,this will get rid of anything lodged in your restore files that cannot be moved by anti-virus programs


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Also try removing it in safe mode.


----------



## haroldb (May 31, 2001)

I took it from the replies I got that no one saw a problem with deleting these files, so I just deleted them. I had no trouble doing this, and its caused no problems after several days of operating. I'm still curious as to where they came from and why Norton couldn't delete them, but some mysteries remain mysteries. Thank you for the replies.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Like I said,if they are in your restore files they cannot be deleted by anti virus programmes,thats why Norton cannot delete


----------



## sadlerfan (Jul 14, 2004)

Just a little FYI!! This happened to me and crashed my computer. I thought that I got rid of them once, but as said Norton can't delete them. I thought all was fine until my computer crashed. I then had to do a system restore. One way to know if it is gone is if you go to msconfig and any of the boxes in the general tab are grayed, it's still there.


----------



## haroldb (May 31, 2001)

The files in question weren't in restore. They were in a folder in "My Documents".

I probably need to just move on & drop this subject. I get obsessive sometimes, because when I started using PCs I literally knew what every file on my hard drive was for, and it bugs me when I find stuff I don't understand.

I checked MSConfig. It looks fine. Again, thanks.


----------

